# Langeweile im Urlaub



## Mercedesfreund (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo aus Duingen,
Nachdem mir dieses Gartenstück schon lange auf dem Magen lag, und mein Sohn auch nicht wußte was er mit seinen letzten Tagen vorm Berufsstart anfangen sollte haben wir heute eine Kräuterecke aufgebaut. Die Größe der Anlage hat sich ergeben aus dem  vorhandenen Gartenteil und dem Vorrat an Granitsteinen bei unserem ortsansässigem Baustoffhandel. ein Eimer mit Wasser mußte auch mit eingegraben werden,wobei noch nicht geklärt ist ob sich noch ein Frosch ansiedeln soll,oder es doch zum gießen genommen wird.. Gruß Werner


----------



## rut49 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeweile im Urlaub*

Hallo, Werner,
Da hast Du aus Langerweile aber was Tolles "gezaubert"!   Das sieht "super" aus! 
Ich wünsche Dir ein gutes Pflanzenwachstum und viel Spaß mit Deiner Kräuterecke!
mfG Regina


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeweile im Urlaub*

Hallo Werner!

   

Wenn Du noch mal Langeweile hast, könnte ich Dir eine Ecke in unserem Garten zur Verfügung stellen...


----------

